# Refined Detail | Bentley Arnage Red Label | Major Enhancement Detail



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi everybody :wave:

This Bentley Arnage Red Label underwent my Major Enhancement Detail - however due to the sheer size of it, plus the tricky paint, a total of 31 hours was spent bringing this majestic beast back to it's former glory.

No before photos of the car as I had previously given it a quick valet a couple of weeks earlier, and it'd been used a handful of times since.

Engine bay was first, cleaned with Autosmart G101 and Bilt Hamber Surfex in places, agitated with detailing brushes and rinsed off. Later dressed with CarPro Perl to leave:



















Wheels were cleaned with Autosmart Smart Wheels, tyres and arches with Bilt Hamber Surfex. The wheel inners hadn't seen much attention in the past when valeted by other companies, so these weren't looking too healthy. A few hits later with CarPro Iron X and they were much cleaner, but far from perfect:



















(my attempts at photographing the wheel inners failed dramatically I'm afraid!)

Foamed with Espuma Activo, and the grilles, trims and fiddly areas agitated with a detailing brush. Rinsed, and paintwork washed via 2 bucket method using Zaino Z7 for a change.

Rinsed, loosely dried, and tar spots removed with Autosmart Tardis. CarPro Iron X applied and left to work it's magic for a couple of minutes. Rinsed, and finally clayed using Bilt Hamber Medium Grade clay. Re-rinsed, dried and blown dry (which took a fair amount of time!!)

Back in the garage which would end up being "home" for the next 3 days, it was time to tape up the delicate trim and get some lighting on the paintwork:










I had previously taken paint readings around the entire car which indicated most panels had received work at some point (this was also confirmed by the owner) My usual "Bentley pad & polish combo" were trialled but these failed to provide the desired results. Almost an hour of trialling later, I settled on 2 hits of Scholl S3 Gold via the rotary with a Chemical Guys Hexlogic green pad which provided these results:



















This worked well, and would later be refined with 2 further stages of Scholl S17+ via a 3M yellow pad on the rotary, and finally Meguiars 205 on a 3M blue pad. Some area's were very hard paint though and these required an initial cut with a 3M green pad with S3 gold.






















































































































Smaller areas were cut with the same combinations but on the spot pad versions.














































With the car finally all corrected, it was wheeled outside to be rinsed in order to get rid of the large amount of dust that had gathered from hours of heavy polishing work.

The first coat of G-Techniq C2 was applied to the paintwork whilst wet, and dried off.










A second coat was applied the following day to dry paintwork and buffed off thoroughly. Extreme care had to be taken on some panels as some of the later painted panels were very soft and marred easily.



















Numerous other jobs were attended to throughout the 3 days.

Exhausts were polished and sealed with the Britemax twins:



















The grille received almost 2 hours hard graft (a lot of patience required here!)










Left side complete, right side to go:










and complete:










Tools of the trade (plus Carlack NSC and squared off fingers!)










Tyres were dressed with CarPro Perl, as were the arch liners. Glass was sealed with the Carlack Twins.

Interior received a thorough hoover, leather cleaned and conditioned with the Zaino twins, woodwork polished & sealed with Carlack NSC. Interior glass cleaned with Espuma Crystal Green.

And some final finished photos (annoyingly the sun just didn't want to shine!)









































































Thanks for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rich


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Big ol classy barge indeed - Nice work pulling that back to life , classic bentley colours :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, big ol' cars to work around!!

any reason why you didn't take the wheels off to get at the backs?!?

I know for some they don't like it, others it's an insurance/liability issue.... just wondering?!!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> any reason why you didn't take the wheels off to get at the backs?!?
> 
> I know for some they don't like it, others it's an insurance/liability issue.... just wondering?!!?!?


Precisely for those reasons - the insurance being the main one. My insurance wouldn't cover me for removing wheels, and even if it did, I still wouldn't be keen on doing it tbh. In most cases it isn't necessary to imo (other than to seal them fully inc. backs of spokes etc) with enough patience and the right brushes etc, you can access most of the wheel without removing it.

The only time I work on wheels removed from the car is when the client does it themselves :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

my favorite car and a fantastic job. well done.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That really is nice! The grille looks an absolute pig to do, kudos for having the patience :thumb:

Tell me, the top of the dash, is it blue like the car? It certainly looks it.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Very impressed. Well done mate.

<3 Bentley grilles for squared fingers!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work mate, some great 50/50 examples and excellent looking finish :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Big aren't they. I had a go at my old mans Turbo R earlier this year, still aching.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice ,they are big beasts


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

nice job mate
nice car too


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work, that is a big old girl!!!!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there super turn around


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Rich :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work. I think Bentley paint is one of the nicest when corrected..

Top job :thumb:..


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovely mate, just another day ay the office eh 

How's your winter looking bud?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

That is a lovely colour and you work really shows it. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys - your kind words are appreciated as ever!

Rob - definitely agreed with you on how good Bentley paint looks once polished up - as does Aston paint too imo 

Kempe -thank you! I have to admit I was quite pleasantly surprised at how the colour appeared under lighting or in sunlight as I'd previously only seen it looking like a "normal" dark blue.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

u get a thanks for the grill alone. 
thts dedication to the job. looks stunning now tho


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..reflections too..


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

WOW awsome no other word to discribe !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely job Rich, interiors on these are to die for.:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

dazzyb said:


> u get a thanks for the grill alone.
> thts dedication to the job. looks stunning now tho


:lol: Thanks! That grille does test your patience for sure. Made it the last job of that day so had motivation to get it finished!



dreamclio200cup said:


> WOW awsome no other word to discribe !


Thanks chap :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Lovely job Rich, interiors on these are to die for.:thumb:


Cheers Rob. Certainly a very luxurious place to be, although I personally prefer the later Continental era of interiors on them.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

nick.s said:


> Tell me, the top of the dash, is it blue like the car? It certainly looks it.


Sorry I missed this before - yes it is :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job as always :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome ride,nice white leather......


----------

